# 2013 Bowtech Knight?



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

I seen it too...bowtech is great at peaking everyones interest before something comes out...


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

lol I just posted this up, but I couldn't figure out how to put the link up, just saw the trailer myself got any pics?


----------



## kybowhunter05 (Dec 23, 2007)

Gonna be epic......


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

WOW... very well done...


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

thats a pretty good clip. They sure are good at getting interest.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I cannot tell. Well produced, but I hate teasers


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

since they are going back in time I bet the unveiling will be from the back of a horse instead of a motorcycle. Oh well, guess I better call and put an order in for one. I wonder if it will be next years bow or if they are still planning on getting it out this year?


Sorry ....just saw where it said July


----------



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

I really hope its a new bow(not that i can afford one right now). Looking at the teaser it could be a release(probably not, if it was it would likely be octane), or it could be a suit of armor(not likely), or a bow...


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Aww come on now CARBON... Sure you like to be teased,, don't you?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Carbon Riser maybe???


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I like the idea of a new, but I hope they don't stray away too far from how good the Experience is IMO.

Carbon riser...

Maybe it's a Karbon Knight???


----------



## padeadeye (May 13, 2010)

Guess we'll find out next month. Should be interesting.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I hate cable guards too!


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I bet its SUPER light like the DNA or lighter, but I bet its aluminum not carbon.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

It will be short from what I heard


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Bowtechs giving me the fix I need to put me over until the new bows release at the end of the year.... I thought I wasn't gonna make it. Lol


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

Maybe they will fix the limb finish issues with this model.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

The knight is wearing carbon on his suit, so it probably WILL be carbon after all.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Am I missing something, or is there NO cable guard? Looks like no rod, no flex system, no nothing???Maybe its just the focus of the camera..


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

I wonder if its the new target bow. Aren't they phasing out the specialist now


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I hope hunting bow. 
Target? What's that?


(J/k)


----------



## slingshot06 (May 24, 2013)

WHYYYYYYY does this happen I just got out of the dog house!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I feel like there is someone from Bowtech following me around at all times trying to pick my pocket...LOL


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

13bonatter69 said:


> I feel like there is someone from Bowtech following me around at all times trying to pick my pocket...LOL


LOL

I hope this is an Assassin replacement and there still is a "big" release for the flag in 2014.


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

They said it couldn't be done.. That's what it said... A 400 fps carbon speed demon!!!


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

At this point I cant even guess! It should be as good (as always).


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

dmgiss said:


> They said it couldn't be done.. That's what it said... A 400 fps carbon speed demon!!!


That would be awesome!


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

When do they say "they said it couldn't be done"? Is it in the video somewhere?


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I just talked to buddy ... Says this is supposed to be their new "affordable" bow... Something in between the Destroyer & Assasin but not OD cams... But its just hear say until we see it officially.


----------



## cconte (Feb 12, 2013)

It's a header on the video - at least the one that came through email.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

didn't watch the video yet but clearly that shooter is in carbon fiber stuff from end to end.


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

It's a release .....just a guess 


Spyder Thirty 🎯


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

It looks like a release..


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

its going to be a release it looks like


----------



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

GAbowguy23 said:


> It looks like a release..


I considered that, but i would imagine that a release would fall under the Octane name


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Bowtech had the black knight back in like 2002. Rebuild maybe??


----------



## DrewStevens (Jun 7, 2013)

I hate teasers, they make me want it without seeing it first😩


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Look at the focus on showing us his suit of armor. What is the look of the armor? Carbon fiber that is the clue.


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

OCHO505 said:


> I just talked to buddy ... Says this is supposed to be their new "affordable" bow... Something in between the Destroyer & Assasin but not OD cams... But its just hear say until we see it officially.


Same info I got. I wouldn't get your hopes up I'm pretty sure it another mid price range bow


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

It looks like it could be a recurve I am hoping for carbon 33 ata 7 inch brace and 340 ibo with the od cams if it is that release that thing looks huge


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah they do focus a lot on the release


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Could be a recurve. Could be a remake of the regulator they made for cabelas. Who knows


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

If I had to guess its a release.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk 🎯 🇺🇸


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think recurve could be the answer. After all, that's what type of bow that had back in the era of knights. Also there is NO cables or cable guard in the video.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

widowmakr said:


> Same info I got. I wouldn't get your hopes up I'm pretty sure it another mid price range bow


Its like nobody is reading these... Lol -- its a mid price bow!


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

Doubt it's a recurve if they're using a release.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha yeah and the experience was a all carbon bow or so they said when the teaser came out. I think it focuses on the release way too much to have anything to do with a new bow but been wrong more then Im right just ask my wife


----------



## HuntingFor1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hope it will be a short ATA, 29" or so, that weighs less than a boat anchor.


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm just about ready to buy an Experience for 3D, now I see this. I hope it isn't a 33-34" bow that I am going to think is just perfect for 3D. The video is infuriatingly vague.


----------



## JD X729 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks like there is a cable guard of some type to me. Because of where the camera is focused and the lens they used the cable guard is blurred out and almost invisible but it is there, cant tell if it is either a FLX or slider type. Its just like the rest and riser, cant see any definition or detail but they are there.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I think you are safe and should still get the experience


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

God I hope it's not a carbon bow...they should probably get some of they're other issues fixed before they jump on the whole carbon thing.

I agree it is either a mid priced bow like stated or a new product from octane


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Dude really.... Go Bowtech...


----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

I heard from a little mouse in the BT factory ata 33" BH 5.75 ibo 375fps weight 3.6lbs. Carbon riser. It didn't make ata cause they had an issue with the finish. And they still probably do lol


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

33ata , 3.6 lbs, 370 ibo carbon riser 5.75 bh !!! It's gonna be a smokin rig ! 1195 $ map !


----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

Some where around there.


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

Love the ATA. Brace height? Not so much. I also am not crazy about the idea of a carbon riser. Look at the warnings and disclaimers on the Hoyt carbon riser, that's all I needed to see to convince me machined aluminum was my pick.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Not happening 


🍻🇺🇸🍻


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

bowtecha said:


> God I hope it's not a carbon bow...they should probably get some of they're other issues fixed before they jump on the whole carbon thing.
> 
> I agree it is either a mid priced bow like stated or a new product from octane


What issues does the Experience have?? I believe finish WAS THE issue and there are none since 2013 +...


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

:mg: it's happening ! It's in the works for sure !


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

OCHO505 said:


> What issues does the Experience have?? I believe finish WAS THE issue and there are none since 2013 +...


I don't hate on bowtech I've owned more bowtechs than any other bow aside from Hoyt, and I loved them..and I'm really hoping for 2013 they did fix the problems they are dang good shooters!

And they're CS has gotten MUCH MUCH better in the last year or two..


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

There were no 2013 finish issues so far on the Experience


----------



## fallhunter (Nov 23, 2010)

Fast. Thats what it is. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Modernized black knight


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

The haters will come out of the woodwork now for sure. This teaser is just the beginning.. The "issues" were blown way out of proportion, especially on AT. They did their job and got things done and produced a knock out with the Experience and will no doubt continue to deliver in the future! Can't wait until July!!


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

dmgiss said:


> The haters will come out of the woodwork now for sure. This teaser is just the beginning.. The "issues" were blown way out of proportion, especially on AT. They did their job and got things done and produced a knock out with the Experience and will no doubt continue to deliver in the future! Can't wait until July!!


Good to hear that, i really enjoy BT's


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone know WHEN in July this will be released?


----------



## crater (Apr 14, 2011)

OCHO505 said:


> What issues does the Experience have?? I believe finish WAS THE issue and there are none since 2013 +...


 :thumbs_up


----------



## Ou224 (Oct 21, 2010)

I feel lucky. I must be the ONLY bowtech owner that has had absolutely no limb finish problems. I guess my bow is worth huge money. Maybe bowtech wants to buy it back so they can see how it was supposed to be done.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

:shade: I can't wait to shoot that bad boy ! 370 is smokin , I think I'll get a50 lber it would be nice to shoot some lower lbs, my shoulders and elbows need a break after 45years of pulling on these things !


----------



## aebennett (Sep 28, 2011)

If they use to make a black knight that was screaming fast my money would be on an updated version.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Come on somebody leak a pic !!!


----------



## slicker (Mar 12, 2009)

i doubt it will be carbon, they would save something that big for the ATA show...Bpwtech definetly does know how to get everyone talking though :mg:


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

It's definitely a bow and they say it's a game changer. Not sure of anything else but it's on order so we'll see in July.
The only thing I know for sure is I ordered a RH 70#.
AtA unknown
BH unknown
Speed Unknown
Color Unknown
Cost Unknown

Good Luck


----------



## iscariot (Jun 4, 2013)

No, no, no. Its the suit and helmet. New Bowtech hunting suit for night time...


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

mizzo29 said:


> I heard from a little mouse in the BT factory ata 33" BH 5.75 ibo 375fps weight 3.6lbs. Carbon riser. It didn't make ata cause they had an issue with the finish. And they still probably do lol



Are you being serious? Is this a reliable source? 375 IBO is insanely fast, my crossbow is shooting 390, its almost as fast as my crossbow!


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

thare1774 said:


> Are you being serious? Is this a reliable source? 375 IBO is insanely fast, my crossbow is shooting 390, its almost as fast as my crossbow!


Gonna have to call :bs: wont believe that until I see it..


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Bowtecha, I have one I'll send you if you get those hands out of your avitar.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

tack09 said:


> hey bowtecha, i have one i'll send you if you get those hands out of your avitar.


hahahahaha


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

it is light.....


----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

thare1774 said:


> Are you being serious? Is this a reliable source? 375 IBO is insanely fast, my crossbow is shooting 390, its almost as fast as my crossbow!


No I think the mouse was making it up. Lol. Sorry I didn't think anybody would take that post serious


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

mizzo29 said:


> No I think the mouse was making it up. Lol. Sorry I didn't think anybody would take that post serious


Lol that's great


----------



## dmcgbt10 (Feb 23, 2013)

If you go to hinge digitals website (they made the teaser). They say it is a bow.
http://hingedigital.com/projects/bowtech-archery-prepare-for-the-knight/


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

KurtVL said:


> Modernized black knight


what i was thinking BLACK KNIGHT


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

bukfever2 said:


> It's definitely a bow and they say it's a game changer. Not sure of anything else but it's on order so we'll see in July.
> The only thing I know for sure is I ordered a RH 70#.
> AtA unknown
> BH unknown
> ...


AtA 31 or there about....
BH unknown 7 to 7 1/4
Speed Unknown 330 range
Color Black as Knight....
Cost Unknown 749 or 769....
Riser is made out of a super stiff proprietary material not carbon....
Binary cam
not sure if solid or split limb but leaning towards solid limb.....
cable slide....
3.5 lbs....


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

dmcgbt10 said:


> If you go to hinge digitals website (they made the teaser). They say it is a bow.
> http://hingedigital.com/projects/bowtech-archery-prepare-for-the-knight/


You beat me to it..yeah it says it's a bow


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

All I saw was a string, but man did it look nice.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know if anyone has said this, I haven't read all the responses. But when the experience was released I heard Bowtech was releasing another bow this summer, I even said as much in the Experience bashing threads. I also heard the new bow would be a carbon riser.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

The cams are made in my town. BE VERY EXCITED! If it is what I think it is... The salesmen at Bowtech called BS when I told him I'd seen the cam prototype, so.......


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

bukfever2 said:


> It's definitely a bow and they say it's a game changer. Not sure of anything else but it's on order so we'll see in July.
> The only thing I know for sure is I ordered a RH 70#.
> AtA unknown
> BH unknown
> ...


Thats pretty funny to say you have one on order and it's not even released to the dealers yet...


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

bukfever2 said:


> It's definitely a bow and they say it's a game changer. Not sure of anything else but it's on order so we'll see in July.
> The only thing I know for sure is I ordered a RH 70#.
> AtA unknown
> BH unknown
> ...


Heard that its not faster but will wow you over the experience. ???? I heard they will be out just after July b


----------



## twesterfield (Jul 19, 2012)

Just my $0.02, and I'm probably thinking way to into this...but here's my thoughts.
The name "knight" makes me think they started with the Black Knight n redesigned it. The "knight" is much more futuristic, so I'm thinking it could make sense that its the old Black Knight, but new upgraded technology. I don't think the video has anything to do with the release, but more the draw cycle. It looked buttery smooth, so maybe the focus on the bow will be more about a smooth draw. The knight looked pretty sleek and..stealthy almost. So maybe a redesigned Black Knight, updated with the latest technology. Silky smooth and super stealthy? Now if the "knight" could mean it was a hard hitter too, it'd be a complete package!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

rutnstrut said:


> I don't know if anyone has said this, I haven't read all the responses. But when the experience was released I heard Bowtech was releasing another bow this summer, I even said as much in the Experience bashing threads. I also heard the new bow would be a carbon riser.


I would be very surprised to see a carbon riser...

I'd like to see a shoot through 37" ATA target bow though


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

it's the blackKnight little brother!


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Havent seen it yet and i want one


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

Hopefully not a midget bow.


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

Bowtech designers are reading this and probably can't stop laughing!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Am I the only one that thought that teaser video sucked?


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

Q2DEATH said:


> Am I the only one that thought that teaser video sucked?


Yes

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

Q2DEATH said:


> Am I the only one that thought that teaser video sucked?


No. I think it's stupid. Just release the bow when you're ready. No need for the teaser. Except it probably makes them a killing bc people want the product before they even know what it is.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> No. I think it's stupid. Just release the bow when you're ready. No need for the teaser. Except it probably makes them a killing bc people want the product before they even know what it is.


Indeed the teaser did suck...but your spot on with the anticipation thing...


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Carbon speed bow .. Crap I may add another to the stable


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

I hope its not a mid range bow. I hope its a target bow of some type, 37" + ATA. But it is likely a mid range hunting bow...


----------



## jacobpaschall (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm thinking it's an Assassin replacement. If they had something truly revolutionary, as many are thinking, I think they would wait for ATA 2014. The experience is doing well for them. No reason for them to trump the Experience 6 months after they released it. Just my thoughts.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

jacobpaschall said:


> I'm thinking it's an Assassin replacement. If they had something truly revolutionary, as many are thinking, I think they would wait for ATA 2014. The experience is doing well for them. No reason for them to trump the Experience 6 months after they released it. Just my thoughts.


True, unless its aimed for the target shooters..


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I think bustin out a new bow in mid year is good marketing and the teaser just does that. I hope it is a bad ass bow like the black knights of the past I had one in 2001


----------



## jacobpaschall (Jul 6, 2008)

bowtecha said:


> True, unless its aimed for the target shooters..


I too would love to see a new target bow. I've been waiting to replace my two specialists. Unfortunately, I heard from a dealer, the Specialist will be discontinued with no target specific replacement. The target market may not be big enough to make it worth their while. Again, not fact, just what I've heard.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

jacobpaschall said:


> I too would love to see a new target bow. I've been waiting to replace my two specialists. Unfortunately, I heard from a dealer, the Specialist will be discontinued with no target specific replacement. The target market may not be big enough to make it worth their while. Again, not fact, just what I've heard.


Yeah...I hate to say it but not to many top shooters shooting bowtech, I see more elite tours than bowtechs


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Probably just revamped some Air Raids that they never could sell.


----------



## philwhite (Oct 21, 2012)

iscariot said:


> No, no, no. Its the suit and helmet. New Bowtech hunting suit for night time...


That would be awesome and kind of dumb at the same time. I'll take 2.


----------



## JRD84 (Jan 14, 2012)

Q2DEATH said:


> Am I the only one that thought that teaser video sucked?


You are not alone.


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

MightyElkHntr said:


> Thats pretty funny to say you have one on order and it's not even released to the dealers yet...


Call your rep or BowTech and you can order one too. Doesn't matter if they haven't shipped yet you still need to put it on order.


----------



## Ben/PA (Feb 26, 2008)

hunting170 said:


> Probably just revamped some Air Raids that they never could sell.


Honestly, this is this is the first post that has perked my interest, too bad it's probably not true. I regret selling my Air Raid.

This mid year release thing probably makes money, but as a once serious, loyal customer I would like to see the menu and not have it change halfway through my meal.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> No. I think it's stupid. Just release the bow when you're ready. No need for the teaser. Except it probably makes them a killing bc people want the product before they even know what it is.


It's called marketing 
They do it well.


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Karbon said:


> It's called marketing
> They do it well.


X 2 and we'll sell a bunch of them mid year or not.


----------



## Ronin Conan (Jul 4, 2011)

bowtecha said:


> I would be very surprised to see a carbon riser...
> 
> I'd like to see a shoot through 37" ATA target bow though


I'd like to see something like that, probably 39", shoot through non-essential, but centre pivot split limb design and roller/flex guard would be nice ...


Good for Bowtech though, they've fixed up their finish AND their teaser videos. Curious to see what the new material is - there are definitely a few we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I highly doubt its a carbon super speed bow. Its gonna be a mid range price bow so I would think its not going to be earth shattering


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Bowtech does a great job with it's propaganda and getting us excited by keeping us on the edge of our seat to see what comes out next. I would like to see a newer and smoother version of the original Black Knight.


----------



## XFORCE-SS (Jan 18, 2009)

Rex D said:


> Maybe they will fix the limb finish issues with this model.


What an ass. Really this has nothing to do with issues it's a new bow. Your shooting a Mathews and probably going to do so. Don't post if your not even interested.


----------



## HuntingFor1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I think it's going to be a women's bow, your knight is shining armor (or carbon) is here, OR a short ATA, light, 7 plus inch BH, extremely easy to shoot flagship. Here are a few theories. They already have the long ATA bows. I know my Insanity as well as the Experience has a 32" ATA but when you add the diameter of the cams in you have just a tad under 37" from outside to outside. I'm tickled with its speed and smoothness but the length and weight could both shrink. If they get much longer some folks will have to carry something around with them to stand on so the bottom cam doesn't hit the dirt when they shoot. They have the Specialist with a 37.5" ATA also. I had a Tech 29 years ago and it was a super nice shooting bow to me and was a dream to shoot in a climbing stand and ground blinds, wish I had never gotten rid of it. Back then seems like their advertisement for the short ATA bows was something like everyone said you couldn't have speed without a long ATA bow but we proved them wrong. Just saying, I think Bowtech already has enough longbows in their arsenal. Also just ask any of the Bowtech dealers what their top selling Bowtech bow has been for the last couple of years has been and they will all tell you the Assassin which along with a lower price also has a shorter ATA and weight. So I wouldn't think Bowtech is quiet ready to do away with that good of a thing just yet.


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

im sure hoping for something along the lines of a 34ata 8.5 bh and a 485 ibo, but i dont think thats in the cards


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

Kevlar/Carbon womens bow now, the rest of us have to wait till Jan. Its got admiral specs


----------



## H&S Archer (May 29, 2007)

I have them on order even though I know very little about them. They do seem to be generating a fair amount of enthusiasm at Bowtech and seems to be that they have been working on this for awhile to get right / perfect.


----------



## twesterfield (Jul 19, 2012)

I went back, bumped up the video quality, and snapped some screen shots that i thought showed some interesting details, maybe you guys can elaborate on them more as well.













First think i didn't realize but noticed more was not just the carbon, but also the honeycomb design in the Knights "armor"...pulling from memory i recalled that Titanium Buzz made a Bowtech line of rings, one being the Honeycomb design, so i'd be curious if maybe the honeycomb design is going to somehow play into the overall design of the bow more. I do think that in some respects, the bow is going to have some carbon fiber. Riser, limb pockets, limbs, i have no idea, but it does seem like its going to be there.








The next thing i slowed down to look at was some of the other materials seen in the video. These components i've circled appear more than just once, granted there isn't a whole lot else to be shown, but seem to stand out more, which makes me think they may hold some kind of significance. I'm not so sure about the material circled on the left, but the chrome/titanium like material circled on the right could have more significance?














Next up was the release. I searched high and low, and while i still consider myself very new to archery, having been in the industry for 3 years now i've never seen a release that looks like this. The second image has a better shot (still not great) of the jaws of the mechanism, and to me looks like a hook release, while the first image makes it appear to be a caliper release of some sort. The first image shows a good profile of the release as a whole, and that's where i'm stumped. Even down to the trigger design, i've NEVER seen a release that has a trigger that large. Unless this is just a cast they made for another release for the purpose of this video, i think we could ALSO be seeing a new release hit the market, whether it be an Octane release, or a "Bowtech" release.


----------



## twesterfield (Jul 19, 2012)

One more!







I threw this one in there too because you get a really good look at the face in this shot, and the bow string almost creates a frame around it, a technique used to draw attention to a subject, and i think that could hold some significance. And i'm probably going off my rocker with this stuff, and haven't the slightest clue what it could be hinting at if it DOES have anything to do with the bow, but the fact that the focus is framed around the mask makes me think that some element of the mask could be incorporated into the bow design. 

The other reason why the focus could be on the mask, and again, probably me being crazy, but with the focus on the mask, the riser of the bow in the right of the frame is out of focus, making the riser design indistinguishable. 







I outlined what i think i could be seeing, and this may tie us back into the Honeycomb pattern theme we see in other elements of the video...looks like it could be a honeycomb if you ask me?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Q2DEATH said:


> Am I the only one that thought that teaser video sucked?


yes


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Regardless of the bow, I gotta hand it to Bowtech. This is a genius move to throw out a new bow right before people start thinking about hunting. No other hype or new bows to compete with and causing a huge buzz with everyone.

And people say Mathews is a marketing genius...maybe he has some competition!!!


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Yup, Bowtech marketing should get awards. Say what you will, they generate tons of talk about everything they release.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

I heard Kevin Strother helped design it :set1_fishing:


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Crow Terminator said:


> I heard Kevin Strother helped design it :set1_fishing:



Oh boy, here it goes lol


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Crow Terminator said:


> I heard Kevin Strother helped design it :set1_fishing:


He did. Elvis told me so:mg:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Crow Terminator said:


> I heard Kevin Strother helped design it :set1_fishing:


Oh good! Maybe they will be back to good designs again....


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Tony219er said:


> He did. Elvis told me so:mg:


Man thats funny because Jimi Hendrix and Jim Croce both gave me the heads up...


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

In the next video the Knight will lift the mask to reveal Kevin saying "I'm baaaaaaccckk"....eye liner and all  Would that be a bigger shocker than revealing a bow in the summer? lol


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

We needs pics soon !!!


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

any one have pics of the old Knight


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Crow Terminator said:


> In the next video the Knight will lift the mask to reveal Kevin saying "I'm baaaaaaccckk"....eye liner and all  Would that be a bigger shocker than revealing a bow in the summer? lol


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

XFORCE-SS said:


> What an ass. Really this has nothing to do with issues it's a new bow. Your shooting a Mathews and probably going to do so. Don't post if your not even interested.


Lol.. did I hurt your feelings or something? Not sure why you got all butt hurt because I brought up a known issue with Bowtech's finishes.

Btw, I shoot a Mathews right now and really Like the other ones that I've shot also. (I've only owned one though)... But I'm not a one brand fan boy. A good bow is a good bow and if it's smooth and shoots nice and is durable I'm a fan. I'm pretty sure that my next bow is going to be an Elite Answer.. but maybe if I get swept up in all the hype it might even be a Bowtech Black Knight :mg:.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

So the early release is a gaunlet style release.........lol....jk:shade:


----------



## SlinginZ7 (Feb 22, 2010)

The only things I know from my rep...

1: only comes in black
2: not a flagship bow (priced between assassin and experience)
3: he said when they showed it to all the reps they all said "we want one"

They will only let dealers order two right now before they start shipping. He said if you're not extremely impressed I will take thm both back.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

SlinginZ7 said:


> The only things I know from my rep...
> 
> 1: only comes in black
> 2: not a flagship bow (priced between assassin and experience)
> ...


My dealer stated #2


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

My dealer, who has a contact in Bowtech's R&D dept. was able to get this pic...


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry... couldn't resist. 
No hate mail please...


----------



## iscariot (Jun 4, 2013)

Reverend said:


> My dealer, who has a contact in Bowtech's R&D dept. was able to get this pic...


OMG!

That's it...I'm ordering 2!


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

^^^ old black knight


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

Rex D said:


> Lol.. did I hurt your feelings or something? Not sure why you got all butt hurt because I brought up a known issue with Bowtech's finishes.
> 
> Btw, I shoot a Mathews right now and really Like the other ones that I've shot also. (I've only owned one though)... But I'm not a one brand fan boy. A good bow is a good bow and if it's smooth and shoots nice and is durable I'm a fan. I'm pretty sure that my next bow is going to be an Elite Answer.. but maybe if I get swept up in all the hype it might even be a Bowtech Black Knight :mg:.


Hope Elite got all their issues fixed too. I heard they had paint pealing, limbs lines, strings being eaten, etc. On the Answer you speak of, no less. All companies have issues. Bowtech, like Elite I'm sure have worked towards fixing theirs.

My Experience, third Bowtech I've ever bought arrived today. If their bows are as nice or better next year, I'll be buying another. It looks and shoots great.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

tomkat04 said:


> Hope Elite got all their issues fixed too. I heard they had paint pealing, limbs lines, strings being eaten, etc. On the Answer you speak of, no less. All companies have issues. Bowtech, like Elite I'm sure have worked towards fixing theirs.
> 
> My Experience, third Bowtech I've ever bought arrived today. If their bows are as nice or better next year, I'll be buying another. It looks and shoots great.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I agree.. A big part of why I didn't pull the trigger on an 12' Elite answer is the cam string chewing issue and the cam lean reported by many. I was wanting to see if all these issues were resolved in the 13's.. And I also agree 100% with all brands have issues! Absolutely agree. I wasn't trying to say all bowtech bows are sh1t and elite and Mathews were perfect. In fact I never even mentioned Mathews until the other guy did.

I just want a smooth bow that shoots at a relatively good speed and will last me 8-10 years if I want it to with no major issues (and at a good price lol). Any brand that delivers me that has a happy customer and deserves my money!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

twesterfield said:


> One more!
> View attachment 1686274
> 
> I threw this one in there too because you get a really good look at the face in this shot, and the bow string almost creates a frame around it, a technique used to draw attention to a subject, and i think that could hold some significance. And i'm probably going off my rocker with this stuff, and haven't the slightest clue what it could be hinting at if it DOES have anything to do with the bow, but the fact that the focus is framed around the mask makes me think that some element of the mask could be incorporated into the bow design.
> ...


also string angles dont look acute like its a short axel bow...looks to be a longer ATA atleast...


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

How many people have already started stripping their Insanities to post them up for sale?? This could be HUGE for Bowtech.


----------



## twesterfield (Jul 19, 2012)

Which, if it IS a remake of the Black Knight, you're looking in the 37" range...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

Prime#1 said:


> How many people have already started stripping their Insanities to post them up for sale?? This could be HUGE for Bowtech.


I would never sell my Insanities!
I would just get another bow!!
Can never have too many Bowtech's hanging on display.
;-)


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

Bowtech- in the past few year's has release some real Wow! Bows. I was told (WOW Factor) in this new bow. Blows everthing away! I order 2 70lbs. RH. I'm guessing it is awesome hunting bow! 30 ATA, 7 Inch BH, 350 IBO, Price?? This is first time Bowtech's Has Release Flagship bow in Mid Year!! Just Before the Hunting Season! It wasn't ready, back in Jan. at the ATA Show. The company that- ( Refuses To Follow) Wait and See!!!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

oneshot said:


> Bowtech- in the past few year's has release some real Wow! Bows. I was told (WOW Factor) in this new bow. Blows everthing away! I order 2 70lbs. RH. I'm guessing it is awesome hunting bow! 30 ATA, 7 Inch BH, 350 IBO, Price?? This is first time Bowtech's Has Release Flagship bow in Mid Year!! Just Before the Hunting Season! It wasn't ready, back in Jan. at the ATA Show. The company that- ( Refuses To Follow) Wait and See!!!


It's not a flagship bow.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Umm is it just me or does anyone else think it is completely ridiculous to order a bow when no details or specs have been released???


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

That Depends on the Price!!! Wait and See! This is not a Trad. Release! If It out sells other Flag Bows! Does'nt matter what you call it!


nhns4 said:


> It's not a flagship bow.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

ChuckA84 said:


> Umm is it just me or does anyone else think it is completely ridiculous to order a bow when no details or specs have been released???


Lol no its not just you.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

oneshot said:


> That Depends on the Price!!! Wait and See! This is not a Trad. Release! If It out sells other Flag Bows! Does'nt matter what you call it!


I'd say its a little late to bring out a bow if you think your going to beat the current flagships in sales. Lmao


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

These guys ordering the bow appear to be dealers which makes since ordering them sight unseen.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

nhns4 said:


> I'd say its a little late to bring out a bow if you think your going to beat the current flagships in sales. Lmao


Well... I guess this time of year sales start dying down a little. So bringing a new one out now might be a good idea. I am all ready to buy an experience for dirt cheap when they start flooding the classifieds soon....lol


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

Should be in Local Shops After 4th July, If- your Shop Owner has order one. Bowtech taking orders now! That's all I Know!I sure waiting list will be long.


Doebuster said:


> We needs pics soon !!!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

enkriss said:


> Well... I guess this time of year sales start dying down a little. So bringing a new one out now might be a good idea. I am all ready to buy an experience for dirt cheap when they start flooding the classifieds soon....lol


That has already happened. You can get them from 625 to 675.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

chaded said:


> That has already happened. You can get them from 625 to 675.


Yep, Ive got two of em!! Sweet deal.....you can buy them for 625 on AT and sell them for 725 locally...:mg:


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Have they even filled all the Experience orders yet or gotten parts to the dealers to fix the limb finish problems on the bows from the last few years?


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

I for one can't wait to see what the Knight is like.
Bringing this bow out now makes far more sense than waiting until Jan 2014.
Think how many will sell BEFORE season (July) when most say they would purchase a new bow and not during deer season when most Mfg.s seem to want to introduce new models.
I think they are very smart on this one.
They really have done well by me and I will continue to sell them.
Good Luck


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

bukfever2 said:


> I for one can't wait to see what the Knight is like.
> Bringing this bow out now makes far more sense than waiting until Jan 2014.
> Think how many will sell BEFORE season (July) when most say they would purchase a new bow and not during deer season when most Mfg.s seem to want to introduce new models.
> I think they are very smart on this one.
> ...


I thought this is being released now because it wasn't ready for the past ata show. So I don't think this was exactly planned. But I don't know if what I said is completely true.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk 🎯 🇺🇸


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Rod Savini said:


> I thought this is being released now because it wasn't ready for the past ata show. So I don't think this was exactly planned. But I don't know if what I said is completely true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk &#55356;&#57263; &#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;


I'm sure you're right, that's what I heard also but as I said by releasing it now "*makes for more sense than waiting for Jan. 2014*".
Just look how much free advertisement BowTech gets every time they do most anything. They know how to excite people.
Good Luck


----------



## Trophyhunter45 (Jan 12, 2013)

Bowtech new Knight release in July, if these specs are rt it will be SICK! 33" BH 5.75 ibo 375fps weight 3.6lbsse

Picked this up from another site. Someone claims to have some "inside" info. Thought I'd add to the excitement, guessing, hopes, let downs and or hype.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Well they got my attention...........
As long as the brace is not shoter than 6 inches, the ATA is not longer than 35", and it will come in camo.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I bet the Knight is not that big of a deal and they will probably release a flagship at the ATA as always.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

It will be interesting to see. That's for sure!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

I Think ? they got Everbody's Attention- Fan Boys and Bowtech Haters Just wait and see! I dont think it will be 375 fps bow. Maybe 343 to 353 with a short ATA. RD is working on things 2 years ahead! They will have 2014 flagship bows in Nashville.


mdewitt71 said:


> Well they got my attention...........
> As long as the brace is not shoter than 6 inches, the ATA is not longer than 35", and it will come in camo.


ti


----------



## Jascan00 (Jul 22, 2012)

If this is a flagship bow release it will make dealers that have Experiences in inventory ecstatic, nothing like changing directions midstream. Those Experiences will be flying off the racks with the BowTech marketing machine pumping there new latest and greatest. If it is a new flagship bow I feel sorry for any dealers that ordered a bunch of Experiences to take in to inventory to be ready for the rush.


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

I heard it's a 29" ata, 4.5" bh and 370ibo. No, wait! That's not what I heard. It's a 32" ata 5.75" bh 350ibo. No, wait!


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, that was a waste of time....


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

this just came out on their Facebook.....


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

No one sale your experience its a mid price bow!!!!!


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

mizzo29 said:


> I heard from a little mouse in the BT factory ata 33" BH 5.75 ibo 375fps weight 3.6lbs. Carbon riser. It didn't make ata cause they had an issue with the finish. And they still probably do lol



are you sure that 375 number is not the "power of onions"?

Just think....we get to do all this bow speculation again in 6 months......nice!


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> View attachment 1687192
> 
> this just came out on their Facebook.....


Is that a cable slide??


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sure looks like a cable slide. Almost confirms it'll be a mid priced bow.


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> Sure looks like a cable slide. Almost confirms it'll be a mid priced bow.


Looks like a carbon fiber cable rod too


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

iscariot said:


> No, no, no. Its the suit and helmet. New Bowtech hunting suit for night time...


Now this would be AWESOME!! lol great imagination!


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> Sure looks like a cable slide. Almost confirms it'll be a mid priced bow.


Why would it be a mid priced bow just because it has a cable slide?


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Obviously this bow will be the one that the Dark Knight (batman) is shooting in the next movie. They will probably unveil it with a guy rapelling down from the ceiling bow in hand wearing a batman outfit. Can't wait to see what they got cooking in July.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

^ stereotypically bowtech has released high end bows with flex guards since they came out.


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

hope its a new target bow love my specialist ,intriguing to see what they could improve om


----------



## Trophyhunter45 (Jan 12, 2013)

I simply stated what I read somewhere else! It wouldn't surprise me! Wouldn't surprise me if they didn't have a bow to pass the DNA in the works but wasn't ready at ATA and it wouldn't surprise me that they have another mid range bow though that really makes no sense. But hey, just like all the chatter leading up to ATA, who else has ever had all this hype in June. Lol!


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

When is release date?


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

Prime#1 said:


> Why would it be a mid priced bow just because it has a cable slide?


Flx guard is one of their best advancements in Archery technology. Why would they not use it on a new high end bow? Unless it's not a high end bow like the assassin that uses a cable slide. Just a theory.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

It is also showing an Octane capture rest. I think we can rule out a new Target bow.


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

KimberTac1911 said:


> ^ stereotypically bowtech has released high end bows with flex guards since they came out.





CRISSMAN6903 said:


> Flx guard is one of their best advancements in Archery technology. Why would they not use it on a new high end bow? Unless it's not a high end bow like the assassin that uses a cable slide. Just a theory.


OH! Got it.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Gonna guess definitely mid price point bow. Replacing the assassin. Not a target bow and not a super light speed bow.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Well just trying to understand how a dealer might feel. Lets say he loaded up on Experiences in preparation for Summer sales. Now he has guys coming in and looking but they want to wait to shoot the new bow. So will be be left with Experiences, Knights that he quick ordered but didn't sell, or both since wait for a Knight made guys decide to see what is new end of year?


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

LetThemGrow said:


> Well just trying to understand how a dealer might feel. Lets say he loaded up on Experiences in preparation for Summer sales. Now he has guys coming in and looking but they want to wait to shoot the new bow. So will be be left with Experiences, Knights that he quick ordered but didn't sell, or both since wait for a Knight made guys decide to see what is new end of year?


Is the guy wanting to spend 600 bucks or 900?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm just wondering how happy dealers will be to sit on all their Experiences if the Knight becomes hot?


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

LetThemGrow said:


> I'm just wondering how happy dealers will be to sit on all their Experiences if the Knight becomes hot?


 They will sell them all. shops sold lots of Invasions and Insanities with Assassins sitting on the shelf. The reverse happens also. Guy walks in wanting to buy a mid priced bow and walks out with a high end bow because of the features they offer.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

This will be no high end bow IMO. It will be around $750 to $799. Replace assassin.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Viper69 said:


> This will be no high end bow IMO. It will be around $750 to $799. Replace assassin.


The good ole days when this was the highend price.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Viper69 said:


> This will be no high end bow IMO. It will be around $750 to $799. Replace assassin.


Not an assassin replacement, I would expect to see the assassin updated this year probably in November. It sells well still. I would look for them to build off this new Binary platform they are releasing now. Look at their flagship for next year built of this new platform with a flex guard. I would also expect to see a new Target bow next year as well. I do not think we will see much change out of the Diamond line up. Maybe 1 new bow or a regurgitated older bowtech into the Diamond lineup.


----------



## Jascan00 (Jul 22, 2012)

If the Knight is a flagship bow it is pretty obvious how well Experience sales are going.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Jascan00 said:


> If the Knight is a flagship bow it is pretty obvious how well Experience sales are going.


I just don't see this new one as a flagship bow. We shall see but Ill bet its a mid price range hunting bow


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Going to be??????


----------



## crater (Apr 14, 2011)

Kahkon said:


> Not an assassin replacement, I would expect to see the assassin updated this year probably in November. It sells well still. I would look for them to build off this new Binary platform they are releasing now. Look at their flagship for next year built of this new platform with a flex guard. I would also expect to see a new Target bow next year as well. I do not think we will see much change out of the Diamond line up. Maybe 1 new bow or a regurgitated older bowtech into the Diamond lineup.


The assassin has been out for awhile now though. maybe they've figure it's done its time?


----------



## Jascan00 (Jul 22, 2012)

The little mouse earlier in this thread is correct.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Super fast?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

ShootingABN! said:


> Super fast?


No...


----------



## N7XW (Oct 31, 2011)

Split limb or solid?


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

N7XW said:


> Split limb or solid?


It is going to be a solid limb bow.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Rex D said:


> Maybe they will fix the limb finish issues with this model.




dont hold youre breath.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

ridgehunter70 said:


> dont hold youre breath.


There's been no issues on the Experience, so I would say the issue is already fixed.


----------



## iscariot (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm telling you guys...I have it on good authority that its the suit and helmet.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

rutnstrut said:


> There's been no issues on the Experience, so I would say the issue is already fixed.


yeah but what about the other bows? such as, the destroyers and others. and only time will tell about finish's on the experience. dont say its been fixed on the destroyers as well cause i just got rid of a destroyer 350 ld and the finish was starting to peel. so, i believe the finish issues hasnt been fixed.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

^ experience is only one in 2013 with new finish.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

KimberTac1911 said:


> ^ experience is only one in 2013 with new finish.


If its so great, then why didnt they put it on the other models?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

iscariot said:


> I'm telling you guys...I have it on good authority that its the suit and helmet.


That'll look cool in the tree.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

ridgehunter70 said:


> If its so great, then why didnt they put it on the other models?


Let some chime in on that. They was an old thread about it. Thought it had something with a slightly change in the limb material that they used on experience


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Let some chime in on that. They was an old thread about it. Thought it had something with a slightly change in the limb material that they used on experience


oh ok like i said they do build some nice bows but its just a shame that the company has that kind of r and d behind them and still have issues such as something as simple as a finish staying on.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

ridgehunter70 said:


> oh ok like i said they do build some nice bows but its just a shame that the company has that kind of r and d behind them and still have issues such as something as simple as a finish staying on.


How many new 2013 Bowtech's have you shot, owned or worked on? I have seen enough to say the finish is holding up great and guys like you spewing falcity's is rampid on this site lately.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yes the limb finish was a problem but it has been fixed.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

WOW were still talking about limb finish lol.I have a cpxl I shoot daily at 60# and a 300 gr arrow I shoot 50/60 arrows at a time no limb flaking.After a few thousand arrows


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Tony219er said:


> How many new 2013 Bowtech's have you shot, owned or worked on? I have seen enough to say the finish is holding up great and guys like you spewing falcity's is rampid on this site lately.


well im sorry you got youre feelings hurt but i refuse to buy any other bowtech after the fact that the destroyer 350 ld i had not a few weeks ago started peeling on the limbs. so, after that bow i just refuse to waste any of my hard earned money on these bows. there are plenty more to choose from. and its not false statements.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Tony219er said:


> How many new 2013 Bowtech's have you shot, owned or worked on? I have seen enough to say the finish is holding up great and guys like you spewing falcity's is rampid on this site lately.


and if you dont believe that i had a destroyer then this is the guy i traded with. take a close look at these new and upgraded limbs. so, just because you havent had any problems dont mean there not still out there. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2018091


----------



## naturemade (Oct 1, 2009)

Limb finish is a non issue. It's time to talk about a new bow. It would be nice to see a 30 inch 375 fps 3.5lb bow.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

ridgehunter70 said:


> well im sorry you got youre feelings hurt but i refuse to buy any other bowtech after the fact that the destroyer 350 ld i had not a few weeks ago started peeling on the limbs. so, after that bow i just refuse to waste any of my hard earned money on these bows. there are plenty more to choose from. and its not false statements.


So the answers to tony's questions are yes you did own a 2013 bowtech and yes the limbs peeled

I would say that you just "owned" tony

Lol come on guys its not worth arguing about bowtech's finish issues...


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

ridgehunter70 said:


> well im sorry you got youre feelings hurt but i refuse to buy any other bowtech after the fact that the destroyer 350 ld i had not a few weeks ago started peeling on the limbs. so, after that bow i just refuse to waste any of my hard earned money on these bows. there are plenty more to choose from. and its not false statements.


I don't have feelings. 

I have yet to see a 2013 Bowtech with finish issues....thing is EVERY company has issues. I'll elaborate.

Elite-Cerakote chipping off cams, weak limb tips leading to tuning issues

Obsession-cam lean/tuning issues

Hoyt-limb splintering

Bowtech-limb finish issues in the past.

Thing is I'll take a cosmetic issue over a performance/ tuning issue any day of the week. I have NEVER had a OD binary Bowtech that wouldn't tune. I'm not hating on any company because I like them all and they all make great rigs but ocassionally you'll get one with problems. For the record if I wasn't shooting Bowtech's I'd be shooting an Elite.


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

ridgehunter70 said:


> and if you dont believe that i had a destroyer then this is the guy i traded with. take a close look at these new and upgraded limbs. so, just because you havent had any problems dont mean there not still out there.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2018091


Based on your ad, and in your own words, you stated "one small chip". I see the small chip, no peeling though as youve claimed above. Dont exaggerate your "experience" with your Bowtech.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

If I remember right there was a spyder on here with the paint peeling off the riser but hey it's only bowtechs with peeling issues


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

So I'm excited to look like a clone from The Clone Wars while stalking elk this season. Maybe it'll have all the gadgets as RoboCop? Maybe it's an Iron Man suit? Maybe a hydraulic suit like on Halo?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

So we know it's a CF riser... I'm just interested to see how light they can make it, and whether the weight they save on the riser will be redistributed elsewhere to create greater speed?


----------



## AMZddog (Sep 8, 2009)

I like the name more than the experience, although I do find it confusing that it would be a flagship bow for them releasing in the middle of the summer. I wouldn't be surprised if it were the affordable model. Either way I'm pretty pumped for the release.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

dschonbrun said:


> So we know it's a CF riser... I'm just interested to see how light they can make it, and whether the weight they save on the riser will be redistributed elsewhere to create greater speed?


Did I miss it somewhere where we all found this out?


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

KimberTac1911 said:


> I wonder if its the new target bow. Aren't they phasing out the specialist now


The Specialist is no longer in production.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Tony219er said:


> I don't have feelings.
> 
> I have yet to see a 2013 Bowtech with finish issues....thing is EVERY company has issues. I'll elaborate.
> 
> ...


so now youre admitting they have finish issues. make up youre mind do they or dont they? being as youre word is God in the archery world. i just didnt like the way you came off in the last post as if you were the (only) one that has ever had anything to do with a bowtech. get real im not a child. Ive been in the archery world for many years also. And for the record, i like pse better than any other bow company but they have had issues in the past as well. i know fully well that EVERY bow company has issues so you dont have to be so sensitive about bowtech.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

ridgehunter70 said:


> so now youre admitting they have finish issues. make up youre mind do they or dont they? being as youre word is God in the archery world. i just didnt like the way you came off in the last post as if you were the (only) one that has ever had anything to do with a bowtech. get real im not a child. Ive been in the archery world for many years also. And for the record, i like pse better than any other bow company but they have had issues in the past as well. i know fully well that EVERY bow company has issues so you dont have to be so sensitive about bowtech.


Looks like someone didn't get their nap today. Wow. :grin:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

ridgehunter70 said:


> well im sorry you got youre feelings hurt but i refuse to buy any other bowtech after the fact that the destroyer 350 ld i had not a few weeks ago started peeling on the limbs. so, after that bow i just refuse to waste any of my hard earned money on these bows. there are plenty more to choose from. and its not false statements.


Your precious elites have finish problems too. My elite hunters cams look much worse than the limb peeling on my CPXL.


----------



## ocburg17 (May 21, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> and if you dont believe that i had a destroyer then this is the guy i traded with. take a close look at these new and upgraded limbs. so, just because you havent had any problems dont mean there not still out there.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2018091


"one small paint chip spot on top limb..." quoting your ad

Now, it's peeling once the bow was sold.... seems fishy! 

I have a 2013 destroyer le and no signs of "chips" or peeling so far. Hopefully I'm a lucky one as I will not be selling this bow and it will be the stand with me come fall.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

thare1774 said:


> Based on your ad, and in your own words, you stated "one small chip". I see the small chip, no peeling though as youve claimed above. Dont exaggerate your "experience" with your Bowtech.


and if you can read, i stated the link to the guy that started the thread that he was selling it after we traded. look harder before you go running youre mouth. trust me , it was more than that one place before it was sold. i never said that my precious little elites didnt have problems. and i also stated that (BOWTECH BUILDS GOOD BOWS) except the issues stated in previous posts. so all you bowtech guys that want to make this a bowtech against elite argument then go ahead i have better things to do.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

I hope its not a fast light weighf bow it just would make me want to buy a new bow even more.


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

ridgehunter70 said:


> and if you can read, i stated the link to the guy that started the thread that he was selling it after we traded. look harder before you go running youre mouth. trust me , it was more than that one place before it was sold. i never said that my precious little elites didnt have problems. and i also stated that (BOWTECH BUILDS GOOD BOWS) except the issues stated in previous posts. so all you bowtech guys that want to make this a bowtech against elite argument then go ahead i have better things to do.


I did follow the link and read the thread. It says nothing about any peeling, only "one small chip". Maybe you should go back and read the thread that you posted a link to. Dont say your Destroyers limbs were peeling and then post a link to a thread that doesnt support anything youve said.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I remember seeing a thread on here with someone complaining of their 350LE limbs flaking within a few weeks of the bow being released and they said something like "I contacted bowtech and they said not to worry because they made a ton of extra limbs for the 350LE so they can replace the ones that are flaking"


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Kind of got off topic here..Can't wait for the release of a new bow in July!! Bowtech still continues to impress me every year and now we get 2 releases in 1 year..Can't get much better than that. I love the teasers and the anticipation it builds even in the Bowtech bashers! lol


----------



## HuntingFor1 (Mar 26, 2013)

What would be so bad if Bowtech did come out with two flagship bows in one year? Plenty of other bow companies seem to have to come out with 2 or 3 just to compete with Bowtech's 1.


----------



## PREZ (Dec 17, 2005)

If the specs look better than my Insanity I will be ordering one asap....so far for me the Insanity is the best bow I ever owned.


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

Just when you think about posting something related to the TOPIC of a thread , you realize whats the point with all the buzzards circling.Wow these threads get jacked up in a hurry.


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

Ignore the Mortards!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

13bonatter69 said:


> When do they say "they said it couldn't be done"? Is it in the video somewhere?


They said that in the assassin video. Meaning it couldn't be done at that price. This is probably the same deal...


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

I just pulled this off face book. it was implied this was the new riser for the knight???? the caption said I cant wait for my new knight


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

So it's not going to be a carbon bow


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Luv2shoot3D said:


> So it's not going to be a carbon bow


You really thought is was going to be?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

and looks short ata,


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

chaded said:


> You really thought is was going to be?


We can all hope for carbon


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Just remember sales is all about Marketing strategy


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

im thinking destroyer replacement .. maybe with the same style limbs as the CPXs..


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

13bonatter69 said:


> I think recurve could be the answer. After all, that's what type of bow that had back in the era of knights. Also there is NO cables or cable guard in the video.


Yep recurve that would be awesome.


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

nontypical225 said:


> I just pulled this off face book. it was implied this was the new riser for the knight???? the caption said I cant wait for my new knight


Extruded riser ???


----------



## bowtechbear (Jan 23, 2009)

That pic sure looks like an old allegiance riser to me....


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

that is what I thought 



bowtechbear said:


> That pic sure looks like an old allegiance riser to me....


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Machined magnesium would sure be lighter than aluminum .
Just a thought.
I still have 2 on order and can't wait to see them.
There was a lot of guessing with the Experience and it has turned into to one of the best shooting bows I have ever owned.

Good Luck


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

Did I see the finish on his armor flaking?

Just kidding! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Jascan00 (Jul 22, 2012)

HuntingFor1 said:


> What would be so bad if Bowtech did come out with two flagship bows in one year? Plenty of other bow companies seem to have to come out with 2 or 3 just to compete with Bowtech's 1.


For the consumer it is not bad at all, unless you want the latest and greatest from them and end up buying 2 bows. It frustrating to dealers who programmed their orders at the ATA show because it causes them to change directions midstream. If they have a bunch of Experiences in stock and BowTech releases there new high end bow you can guess what those bows in inventory will do. Especially when they release the bow they planned on making their flagship at the ATA in the middle of the summer.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmm, I don't buy the fact that is the new riser for Bowtech...Unless they directly say it is, I can only conclude that this is more of their propaganda misinformation campaign. The new riser is not 6000 series aluminum or carbon. It could be Aluminum-lithium alloy 8090 or some type of material other then aluminum or carbon. I am almost certain the riser material is what is so special about this bow. The rest of the bow is pretty basic....


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I know in the pic the riser isn't finished but that thing looks chunky, much more so then the assassin. I am guessing it will be built with very, very similar specs as the Hoyt charger (bump its IBO speed up to 335 though) which means about 330-333. (Yes the experience is faster than its IBO, but so far that seem to be an anomaly).


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Why would the facebook pic NOT be the Knight riser? 
We know the bow is a mid price bow, not a flagship....That means a carbon riser bow is out. 

It still doesnt look bad to me but, if it aint camo, Id rather have an Invasion or Insanity.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

mdewitt71 said:


> Why would the facebook pic NOT be the Knight riser?
> We know the bow is a mid price bow, not a flagship....That means a carbon riser bow is out.
> 
> It still doesnt look bad to me but, if it aint camo, Id rather have an Invasion or Insanity.


I cannot find that pic on THEIR facebook....as I said a few post ago, the riser is the only thing revolutionary about the bow...The bow is fairly light as well, under 4lbs....


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Kahkon said:


> I cannot find that pic on THEIR facebook....as I said a few post ago, the riser is the only thing revolutionary about the bow...The bow is fairly light as well, under 4lbs....


Agreed. Not a flagship type bow but it will be light. At around $700 - $799 it wont be carbon that's for sure


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kahkon said:


> I cannot find that pic on THEIR facebook....as I said a few post ago, the riser is the only thing revolutionary about the bow...The bow is fairly light as well, under 4lbs....


*it was not on bowtech's facebook page it was on Ike Eastmans page that's why you cant find it *


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

nontypical225 said:


> *it was not on bowtech's facebook page it was on Ike Eastmans page that's why you cant find it *


Then I don't believe it....Unless Bowtech post about it....


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kahkon said:


> Then I don't believe it....Unless Bowtech post about it....


All i know for sure is that Ike was at the bowtech factory yesterday and i cant find another riser in the bowtech lineup that matches that one. 
I can not tell you this is or is not the riser like i said it was implied. Ike's comment was I cant wait for the new knight.... 

i am excited to see what it will be. I tend to believe it will be a speed bow but that's just my gut feeling


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

if this is the bow it looks like a standard riser to me???


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

nontypical225 said:


> if this is the bow it looks like a standard riser to me???


It may be, and that may be the riser.....I am almost certain the riser is a proprietary material though. I plan to shoot this new bow as well....I also do not think this new bow will be offered in camo. It was not an option on my dealer pre-order, unless they offer Camo later.


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

nontypical225 said:


> I just pulled this off face book. it was implied this was the new riser for the knight???? the caption said I cant wait for my new knight


If the riser is the one on the right, I think I'll pass. :mg:


----------



## N7XW (Oct 31, 2011)

So much for a recurve I guess. Bummer.


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm going to stick with my machined magnesium guess.
It's been done before but with little success but technology has changed a lot since the first attempts at a machined magnesium riser.
Good Luck


----------



## fearedbydeer (Dec 1, 2010)

its going to be a "DNA" with carbon limbs and 2 track binary cams.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

optimal_max said:


> If the riser is the one on the right, I think I'll pass. :mg:


I'm guessing the right is the blank for the riser on the left. 

But alternatively the giants could be using the riser on the right just put limbs on it.


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Gotta agree, that right riser would have had absolutely 0 flex up to 180# draw.little to big of grip for my taste.


----------



## Trophyhunter45 (Jan 12, 2013)

I've heard a lot of the same thing brother. short BH, heard 6'' and IBO 375. Posted earlier in the seed some specs I picked up from another site. All hype and speculation and want I am sure. Personally, not my thing and unless they are doing it at 80% I wont be shooting it but I am sure would be a beast. Wait, ya I will just I have the DNA. Insanity still in my arsenal but am anxious to see what they release.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

thare1774 said:


> Based on your ad, and in your own words, you stated "one small chip". I see the small chip, no peeling though as youve claimed above. Dont exaggerate your "experience" with your Bowtech.


i didnt exaggerate my experience you didnt see the whole bow so dont you go telling me what my experience was. Like ive stated before they do build some good bows but i just wont spend all my hard earned money on a bow that has something as simple as a finish issue to be fixed. that if in fact they have resolved this issue, then why in the heck did they produce all those previous years with the finish issues?


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

ridgehunter70 said:


> i didnt exaggerate my experience you didnt see the whole bow so dont you go telling me what my experience was. Like ive stated before they do build some good bows but i just wont spend all my hard earned money on a bow that has something as simple as a finish issue to be fixed. that if in fact they have resolved this issue, then why in the heck did they produce all those previous years with the finish issues?


The picture shows the limbs and your ad states "one small chip". How did you get peeling limbs out of that? Thats what we would call an exaggeration. If it was really peeling terribly like you stated, then why did describe it as one small chip in your ad. Either it wasnt peeling and you are exaggerating, or you purposely misrepresented your item by downplaying the serious peeling in order to sell easier. So which one is it? Because based on the photos and your own description of the bow in the sales thread these are the only two explanations.


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks like the diamond outlaw riser, the pattern in the knight commercial looks different but who knows.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

What gives? What date in July will they release?


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

thare1774 said:


> The picture shows the limbs and your ad states "one small chip". How did you get peeling limbs out of that? Thats what we would call an exaggeration. If it was really peeling terribly like you stated, then why did describe it as one small chip in your ad. Either it wasnt peeling and you are exaggerating, or you purposely misrepresented your item by downplaying the serious peeling in order to sell easier. So which one is it? Because based on the photos and your own description of the bow in the sales thread these are the only two explanations.




And if you would put youre mind into motion before you try and make (me) look bad, it was the link to where the guy i traded to not (MY THREAD).now is that clear enough? you are also trying to make it sound like im saying that all the finish was gone period. Buts that not the case. when the finish starts to peel on the bowtech limbs they start getting a white edge on the edge of the limb and that is what the bow was doing. so, once again, quit making it sound like i was exaggerating my story. the only exaggerating going on is the words coming out of youre mouth. how many times do i have to say, if it wasnt for their finish issues, then i would own another someday. maybe.Its not like i dont hate the bows or anything so quit being so darn sensitive.


----------



## A-Max (Sep 20, 2011)

If you look close to that cable slide it looks like it will flex when at full draw. It actually looks like a piece of steel cable.


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

nontypical225 said:


> I just pulled this off face book. it was implied this was the new riser for the knight???? the caption said I cant wait for my new knight










I'm calling B.S.. It's the Diamond Outlaw riser.


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

Giger said:


> View attachment 1693989
> 
> I'm calling B.S.. It's the Diamond Outlaw riser.


Yep those look the same. I only looked at bowtech bows not diamond line.


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Giger said:


> View attachment 1693989
> 
> I'm calling B.S.. It's the Diamond Outlaw riser.


If they made that bow in a dual cam it'd be a beaaaaast!


----------



## quickshot45 (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought it was gonna be Batman shooting the bow. Dark knight theme lol


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

so, whats the official release date?


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

My local dealer says he will have it July 4th.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Giger said:


> View attachment 1693989
> 
> I'm calling B.S.. It's the Diamond Outlaw riser.


Figured so....


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

My guess is an assassin with a 33" ata. Should be a shooter.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Come on July!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

People are still hoping for 370+ but I say no chance of that. Not this bow anyway. Maybe in January


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah Im thinking this will be another budget type hunting set up. Since the assassin is like the tribute I am guessing this one will be like the allegiance. 
What better time of year to release such a bow. Gives everyone plenty of time to set it up and get it dialed in before hunting season.


----------



## K9-1 (Mar 22, 2009)

It will have overdrive binary cam system, traditional riser and be priced cheaper than the Insanity....a lot cheaper. It will be nearly impossible to beat at its price point.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

k9-1 said:


> it will have overdrive binary cam system, traditional riser and be priced cheaper than the insanity....a lot cheaper. It will be nearly impossible to beat at its price point.


^^^this^^^


----------



## zmelcher123 (Sep 16, 2011)

I am guessing from a business perspective it would make total sense for it to be a bow geared for the "budget" hunter to try and grab the average person looking for a new bow before archery season rolls around without spending an arm and a leg.


----------



## iscariot (Jun 4, 2013)

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> My guess is an assassin with a 33" ata. Should be a shooter.





K9-1 said:


> It will have overdrive binary cam system, traditional riser and be priced cheaper than the Insanity....a lot cheaper. It will be nearly impossible to beat at its price point.


This would be rad.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

msrp 749 is what my local dealer told me.


----------



## neromich (Jan 21, 2013)

Not sure if it will have the overdrive binary. Dealer said he was told it has nothing borrowed from other models. Who knows.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

K9-1 said:


> It will have overdrive binary cam system, traditional riser and be priced cheaper than the Insanity....a lot cheaper. It will be nearly impossible to beat at its price point.


yep


----------



## iscariot (Jun 4, 2013)

So it seems as though the Knight is a ~33 ATA, Overdrive Cam, Assassin for $749.


I'll take 2.


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgF7wFgJxGQ

See 0:18 on this video. BowTech just posted an advertisement for Pure Hunting TV show coming July 6, just after the knight's release. Time 0:18 shows a bow that has me wondering. The other bow in the video is the Destroyer I believe. You be the judge.


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope bowtech is looking on here reading everyones crazy predictions..


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Giger said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgF7wFgJxGQ
> 
> See 0:18 on this video. BowTech just posted an advertisement for Pure Hunting TV show coming July 6, just after the knight's release. Time 0:18 shows a bow that has me wondering. The other bow in the video is the Destroyer I believe. You be the judge.


cool


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

iscariot said:


> So it seems as though the Knight is a ~33 ATA, Overdrive Cam, Assassin for $749.
> 
> 
> I'll take 2.


me as well


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hgF7wFgJxGQ#t=18s


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

any info leakage


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

From what my proshop tech told me yesterday, it's going to be the new speed bow. I was under the impression that is was going to be a mid level bow.
We'll see next month.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Crazy fast 380pfs?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

oooohhhh baby


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Giger said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgF7wFgJxGQ
> 
> See 0:18 on this video. BowTech just posted an advertisement for Pure Hunting TV show coming July 6, just after the knight's release. Time 0:18 shows a bow that has me wondering. The other bow in the video is the Destroyer I believe. You be the judge.


Best pics I could get for you and enhanced them a little. Video speed is so fast I am unable to get it any better:


----------



## devin4484 (Jul 6, 2010)

Our rep told us that when people read about it they aint gonna believe it, and will have to see it! We have 2 coming our way all I know


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

ShootingABN! said:


> Crazy fast 380pfs?


i hope this is right i will be buying a new bow


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

It's a newer assassin I was told... Not a flagship bow


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

It's all speculation until it hits the market


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

The cam in that pic looks like the insanitys


----------



## MO Hoyt (Sep 26, 2012)

Solid limbs, no OD binary's, mid priced say between 700-800 dollars. That's what I think. Flagship bow would come out at the ata


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

Is it just me or does it look like a Destroyer with Insanity cams?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

That bow looks like the Experience to me. The only thing throwing me is the riser cut outs look different but the picture is pretty blurry.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

GregBS said:


> Is it just me or does it look like a Destroyer with Insanity cams?


It does


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

You guys don't see the split limbs in the picture? Or do you mean Destroyer riser with split limbs and insanity cams?


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

It looked like its a lighter riser, some new cable guard with insanity cams. Maybe a cheaper platform to get the same (close to) performance as the flagships?


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk 🎯 🇺🇸


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

My dream would be a dead eye riser with insanity cams..uhhh


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

From where the grip is to the bottom cam make it look very long ata.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

chaded said:


> That bow looks like the Experience to me. The only thing throwing me is the riser cut outs look different but the picture is pretty blurry.


I got that thought also.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk 🎯 🇺🇸


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

That is not the Experience. Look at the ribbing in the riser; nothing like the Experience. The ribbing in the blurred pic is more lateral then in a triangular pattern. Hope it's sweet.


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

this thing looks like it's gonna be short AtoA. bummer


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

I hope its something light I'm tired of boat anchors


----------



## ajstout (Jun 11, 2013)

whatever it is i wouldnt mind getting one and testing it out for them lol


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

im hoping short - fast- cheap and light.. so i got an excuse to go full 3D on the CPXL and get me a speedbeast..


----------



## huntermag (Mar 16, 2006)

It's gonna be a composite riser.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

DeanH said:


> im hoping short - fast- cheap and light.. so i got an excuse to go full 3D on the CPXL and get me a speedbeast..


I think you will get it except for the fast. I guess 333-338 is fast though and that's what I except this bow to be


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

New release of a bow is like Christmas to some people...


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

heck its a country boy Christmas!


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

Carbon knight
31" ata
7" bh
3.2#
Carbon injection molded riser


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm hearing 33" ATA 7 1/2" brace and 330 ibo. Not carbon but an allegiance like riser with od binary system.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Well maybe one of these dealers that got one in will actually open the box and post pics!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

reaper159 said:


> Carbon knight
> 31" ata
> 7" bh
> 3.2#
> Carbon injection molded riser


I could live with that if it was at least 343 like the Invasion but I doubt it will be that fast


----------



## Henrycountykid (Jul 26, 2012)

Me to. Then us poor boys can afford it.


Karbon said:


> LOL
> 
> I hope this is an Assassin replacement and there still is a "big" release for the flag in 2014.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

I haven't gotten mine yet... as a dealer. Hoping for it on Wednesday or Friday.


----------



## Fasteddy21 (Jul 9, 2012)

Anything yet?????


----------



## onza08 (Jun 4, 2012)

Solid limb with binary system.


----------



## imgoinghunting8 (Jan 26, 2012)

I honestly think its going to be a target bow due to the fact that they haven't came out with a target bow since early 2010 and also they really focused on the precision of the knights armor himself. Also the slow and steady pull of the draw cycle and i also think they will incorporate center pivot technology due they fact that its suppose to be more accurate. This is just my guess but i could be way off for all i know.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

well well well not a speed bow!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I think the new release will be a dissapointment to alot..........
Hopefully not too many sold thier Insanity or Invasions for this one.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

mdewitt71 said:


> I think the new release will be a dissapointment to alot..........
> Hopefully not too many sold thier Insanity or Invasions for this one.


This is a mid level bow which is what a lot of people want for starting to shoot and cost wise... Now how it shoots is another story, not sure how you know just like all the people that hated the Experience and they sold like crack on a street corner... just saying. 

This is not a bow to make you sell your fav bow now!


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

OCHO505 said:


> This is a mid level bow which is what a lot of people want for starting to shoot and cost wise... Now how it shoots is another story, not sure how you know just like all the people that hated the Experience and they sold like crack on a street corner... just saying.


So true Chris. The Experience was bashed and trashed before it was touched by anyone and now its highly sought after bow...I believe this new one will be another great bow from Bowtech.

Assassin with OD binary's, Flx guard, limb stops, carbon riser.....YES please!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

mdewitt71 said:


> I think the new release will be a dissapointment to alot..........
> Hopefully not too many sold thier Insanity or Invasions for this one.


The only way people will be disappointed in the new bow is if they actually believe all the crazy rumors of an all carbon bow with a 370+ IBO


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Well it's July......Bowtech, where are you? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

View attachment 1700162


Mass Weight: 3.25

The NEW Carbon xxx is the cutting edge in design and new technology. *The perfect blend of accuracy, speed and forgiveness. *Super carbon riser is light as a feather, strong as steel; with excellent balance and feel. *The best choice for your next bowhunting or 3D challenge. *

Xx teamed up with W&W who uses a special carbon frame inside the specially wrapped carbon weave. *This has been proven to be extremely durable, consistent and VERY accurate with W&W's Olympic and World Champion bows for over 5 years, dominating the field in wins and in number of archers using their product. *A proven method and a proven track record. *Shoot the future today!



Scott E said:


> pretty much an assasin with a carbon riser.....no flx guard


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

zzzzzz said:


> View attachment 1700162
> 
> 
> Mass Weight:3.25
> ...


Please tell me that's not it


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

mccoppinb said:


> please tell me that's not it


no that is not it


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wasn't the old Knight a flagship top of the line bow back in the day? I just really feel this is going to be really special.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not buying into the hype. Good luck Bowtech. Everyone says mid level..... Ok so I just picked up a CPXL 2012 used on AT for 525, and a 2013 Destroyer 350 LE $485 for a friend! How is that for mid level?

Really disapointed in Bowtech! 1999 They hit the market running... Great things. I think the Destroyer is AWESOME! CPXL AMAAAAAZING! I was looking for them to break the speed thing again like their Black Knight did in the day with 352fps when NO ONE was close!!!!!! Heck in 2003 Patriot Dually had 340fps with 8" BH....... 

Whats going on????

Yes we want accurate, quite, and fast...... Come on Bowtech beat the speed again....... Can YOU DO IT?????

Good luck Bowtech. No kidding I have not shot the bow...... Who cares..... Throw your stones AT'ers!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

mccoppinb said:


> Please tell me that's not it


no it's not it!!! it a carbon tec bow they also make arrows like hippo, cheetah, whitetail. you can find those arrows at las.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Man that bow is some ugly!


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

The new president is the knight that was coming


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

comments?



ShootingABN! said:


> I'm not buying into the hype. Good luck Bowtech. Everyone says mid level..... Ok so I just picked up a CPXL 2012 used on AT for 525, and a 2013 Destroyer 350 LE $485 for a friend! How is that for mid level?
> 
> Really disapointed in Bowtech! 1999 They hit the market running... Great things. I think the Destroyer is AWESOME! CPXL AMAAAAAZING! I was looking for them to break the speed thing again like their Black Knight did in the day with 352fps when NO ONE was close!!!!!! Heck in 2003 Patriot Dually had 340fps with 8" BH.......
> 
> ...


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I think that ANY bow weighing in at 3.2from a major manufacturer would get my attention for long hikes in and for going out west, but I really believe the weight will be closer to 3.8lb. Like I wrote before this bow will be a charger fighter, complete with RAK package (may be a slightly upgraged package though). If the bow is ultra light weight it will have its followers, as long as the price doesn't encroach on the flagship price. It looks to be uncomfortably close to the pre-release from shop owners. I like bowtech as a company, took their bows to Africa twice and shot a monster black bear with one, but not sure if the marketing on this and the experience was fielded right. Oh, and the 2004 340IBO speed? Well lets just say that all bows at the time (the speed wars era) were a bit exaggerated. It fact I would put an assassin up vs. the 2004 dually pound for pound. But that was all manufacturers at the time. Kinda like the listed horsepower of several of the 60's muscle cars. It may ne there in theory and dyno but no way did it hit the rear wheels.


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

Hope we see it this week


----------



## Highwaygun (Jun 29, 2011)

My dealer said he will have one in his hand next weds morning and that bowtech has to him nothing. He runs the biggest archery shop in arkansa and probably one of the biggest in US. So most of the BS on here about what it is or could be is just that BS.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

As for older bows and making IBO my Bowtech's have 99% made it! If you factor in loops, peeps, string thinges..... ect...

I have never understood how many people say out West hiking????? Buy and $20.00 sling and carry a heavy bow..... LOL If you are doing all that hiking all day you are not ready for a shot100% of the time so use a sling. If this bow saves ounces and makes it a winner good for you. 
Really or maybe some should do some push ups or get in the gym? I'm not strong by any meens..... LOL But I don't mind weight..... 

Happy 4th.

That is all good day...... LOL.

Come on Knight!


----------



## Highwaygun (Jun 29, 2011)

He also just texted me that the price range is 750 so it's probably not a flagship bow. His word is as reliable as the sunrise. Just wanted to let y'all know.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm now thinking its going to be an updated knight on a budget. Made to take back some of market lost to charger from assasin


----------



## BRAD102590 (Sep 11, 2012)

I really hope its a like a 30-32 data bow. That would be nice. But we will find out soon enough I'm going to hold off on buying a bow until I see this bow


----------



## Chuckstahk (Jun 20, 2013)

found it but can figure out how to get the picture to save but here is the link to the new bowtech carbon knight bow, finally
http://ow.ly/i/2vG8m/original


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Here it is


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok now what are the specs and is the pic real?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

zzzzzz said:


> View attachment 1700162
> 
> 
> Mass Weight: 3.25
> ...


Pretty close! Looks like Scott E was right afterall ...


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks just like Scott E was right, think some people owe him an appology.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Fasteddy21 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yep. Waiting.......


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Its like a fancy pants assassin...I kinda like its looks.


----------



## eastncbowhunter (May 16, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> I think that ANY bow weighing in at 3.2from a major manufacturer would get my attention for long hikes in and for going out west, but I really believe the weight will be closer to 3.8lb. Like I wrote before this bow will be a charger fighter, complete with RAK package (may be a slightly upgraged package though). If the bow is ultra light weight it will have its followers, as long as the price doesn't encroach on the flagship price. It looks to be uncomfortably close to the pre-release from shop owners. I like bowtech as a company, took their bows to Africa twice and shot a monster black bear with one, but not sure if the marketing on this and the experience was fielded right. Oh, and the 2004 340IBO speed? Well lets just say that all bows at the time (the speed wars era) were a bit exaggerated. It fact I would put an assassin up vs. the 2004 dually pound for pound. But that was all manufacturers at the time. Kinda like the listed horsepower of several of the 60's muscle cars. It may ne there in theory and dyno but no way did it hit the rear wheels.


Which 60's muscle cars? Cause most all of them were underrated lol


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Huh now start apologizing to Scotte!!!


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

what is the price tag said to be? I like the looks of the bow entirely. back to the bow design many like. Hope it is a bargain


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Well I was wrong on weight for sure, looks like a nice bow, but it is a charger fighter. As far as muscle cars go. Yes the whole insurance thing was true to a point (although like most well know secrets) much of it was add to over the years. Also like I said the efficiency of that horsepower was the killer back then, getting that muscle to the road is where they were lacking. I will shoot this bow and see for sure, would be nice if I ever draw a tag to hunt Prussian Ibex in NM.


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like a great bow for my wife!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Well it looks like Scott E was not BSing after all.

Now can we see the picture of this carbon assassin I mean knight?


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Not seeing the picture on website or Facebook page


----------



## mag22 (Apr 26, 2013)

zzzzzz said:


> Pretty close! Looks like Scott E was right afterall ...


Looks like a carbon version of the Tribute.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks cool and probably shoots lights out, but I'll be sticking with an alum. riser for hunting.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

looks ok to me.


----------



## Chuckstahk (Jun 20, 2013)

I found it on the twitter page. I cant believe i just typed that, I need to go into the woods now!


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

Why make a carbon bow and not OD binary cams? Seems like they'd want their best technology all bundled together...


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Maybe this is a safe run of that technology. Get a bunch of units out there, improve the design and then carbonize the Experience and Insanity.


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

Much nicer than the Hoyt Element


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> Why make a carbon bow and not OD binary cams? Seems like they'd want their best technology all bundled together...


Because it is not a flagship bow. You start getting into flagship bow features then your going to get into flagship cost.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Ill just be glad to end the 370+ talk


----------



## njarcher17 (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks alot like a carbon destroyer to me.


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

njarcher17 said:


> Looks alot like a carbon destroyer to me.


Tribute


----------



## twesterfield (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm no veteran to the bowtech line by ant means, but it looks to me like it IS a new cam design..almost like a modified Diamond Throttle cam, turned binary...draw stop configuration looks very similar to Throttle's

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stx.bowhunter (Feb 15, 2012)

njarcher17 said:


> Looks alot like a carbon destroyer to me.


That's what it looks like to me. May be faster than we're predicting. I'd guess between 340-350


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

All i got to say is.......

Ehh....nevermind....i got nothin to say


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol you were right on the $$$$$ .


Scott E said:


> All i got to say is.......
> 
> Ehh....nevermind....i got nothin to say


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Maybe it's just the picture or maybe it's just me...it looks tiny! Kinda like a kids bow, the grip is 1/4 the length of the riser. 

It am very interested in seeing some real world reviews here on AT...I am always looking for the next arrow flinger!


----------



## rhenj (Aug 14, 2004)

ShootingABN! said:


> As for older bows and making IBO my Bowtech's have 99% made it! If you factor in loops, peeps, string thinges..... ect...
> 
> I have never understood how many people say out West hiking????? Buy and $20.00 sling and carry a heavy bow..... LOL If you are doing all that hiking all day you are not ready for a shot100% of the time so use a sling. If this bow saves ounces and makes it a winner good for you.
> Really or maybe some should do some push ups or get in the gym? I'm not strong by any meens..... LOL But I don't mind weight.....
> ...


I routinely spend 10-14 hours hiking with my bow. Because that is all still hunting I pretty much have to be ready to shoot at all times, that is part of why I got the High Country in my sig, very light bow. The Allegiance gets to be a pain to pack after a couple hours. Yes I have a sling, but seeing animals and then having to pull the bow out of a sling before knocking an arrow is just too much.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Come on jan 2014 ata show carbon bow with the od binarys will be sweet..hope they keep the solid limbs also...


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Anyone else think that this riser with the experience OD cams and flex guard was what Bowtech was at first going to release this year at the ATA. The experience is a great bow, but with the buildup to it, I was expecting something wild, something like this. The sneak peaks were very ambiguous on the experience. Maybe there was issues to iron out before it was ready to release and now Bow Tech is looking to test the waters with a mid year release? Either way nice bow, and I don't think too light at all after you add your accessories. I thought the helim shot well, and there isn't that much difference between 3.25 and 3.5lb. If loaded with light quiver and one of truglo "carbon" sights bow would be crazy in the high country.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

is carbon is stiffer than aluminum? if so it could be 340 + bow but, i would say 336 maybe? i think carbon will flex and and in turn speed is lost i don't shoot light bows well


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Interesting look for sure.


----------



## MO Hoyt (Sep 26, 2012)

When are they releasing specs?


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

Scott E said:


> All i got to say is.......
> 
> Ehh....nevermind....i got nothin to say


From now on when you say it They will listen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

pa.hunter said:


> is carbon is stiffer than aluminum? if so it could be 340 + bow but, i would say 336 maybe? i think carbon will flex and and in turn speed is lost i don't shoot light bows well


Not sure but it's supposed to absorb more vibration... 

To me it looks very similar to a Destroyer 340, but there are significant differences in the riser design. I hope it's a mid-range bow and gives the Carbon Element/Matrix a run for their money in price.


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

I bet it looks like a carbon d340 riser


----------



## goobsouth (Jun 13, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

zzzzzz said:


> Much nicer than the Hoyt Element


Idk about all that. But it is cool for sure.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Would love to see this bow with OD binary cams. Hope they have it in 2014.


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

Prime#1 said:


> Idk about all that. But it is cool for sure.


Do not care for the tube look of the element


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Should be tomorrow. Their Facebook site says they are making an announcement tomorrow.


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

zzzzzz said:


> Do not care for the tube look of the element


Understandable. It's certainly lighter than the Element! Can't wait to shoot it and see how it does.


----------



## neromich (Jan 21, 2013)

My dealer is getting in hand tomorrow.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

We should have 2 tomorrow at the shop

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

lunghit said:


> Would love to see this bow with OD binary cams. Hope they have it in 2014.


 OD binary with center pivot........I think that will be the flagship for 2014.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

they will sell allot of those


----------



## onza08 (Jun 4, 2012)

my dealer should get his C Knight Thursday


----------



## Trophyhunter45 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yup, the hype and guessing ends Tue. FB does say, well throws out a nibble that it's the day. "Guess what's coming"? Lol. Saw my dealer today and they expect their "quantity" of 2 Wed. All he says he knows or anyone is it is between the Assassin and Experience. Prolly 340ish and around $800.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

If they get it up to 340IBO I will have one.


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Viper69 said:


> If they get it up to 340IBO I will have one.


yep, not 330, 340.

fingers crossed


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

If, and only if, it does hit the 340fps mark I may just have to take a real close look at one. Why 340 and not 330, I know tons of guys say that speed doesn't matter and you will never notice 10fps, but you have to draw the line somewhere. There are a ton of great bows out there that handle well and draw excellent. There are even a lot of light weight great shooting bows out there. So my line for a new bow speed wise (assuming it has all the other qualities that most like in a bow, and really most bows do now) is 340.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

335 rounds up to 340


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

330-340 ...

No difference.

Show me the difference at 40 yrds if you can out shoot it LOL !

[email protected] 7" is the standard for a bit harsher cam .. [email protected] 6" .. a little smoother/easier DFC you get [email protected]"

When are you guys going to catch on ?????

There is nothing new ! it's done, no more speed. It's been done for several years 

And don't give me the .. "Yea Stix I have a 27" draw and I need all the speed I can get" ... 

it's still relative .. you get what you get

It's archery!!!... If Fred Bear drew the line @ 200 fps he would have never kilt nothing .....

Gee's O' Fridays people !


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

4IDARCHER said:


> If, and only if, it does hit the 340fps mark I may just have to take a real close look at one. Why 340 and not 330, I know tons of guys say that speed doesn't matter and you will never notice 10fps, but you have to draw the line somewhere. There are a ton of great bows out there that handle well and draw excellent. There are even a lot of light weight great shooting bows out there. So my line for a new bow speed wise (assuming it has all the other qualities that most like in a bow, and really most bows do now) is 340.


Well said. I know that 10 FPS isnt much but for me its where I draw the line as well. Of course the Experience was rated 335 and easily hits 340 so we shall see


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Then what is the difference between 330 and 320, not much. How about 320-300fps, again not much. No speed isn't everything, not even the top thing to look for in a bow but it is there. It would be extremely easy for any major company to make a sweet shooting bow at 300fps, but if a company wants a grand from me they better do better than that. Speed is what allows me to shoot a heavy arrow and quiet my bow down. Heck I am only shooting 260ish right now, but that is with a 60lb bow and a 483gr arrow. That makes for a smooth puling, easy shooting and extremely quiet bow. You couldn't do that though with a bow that IBO'ed at 300fps to begin with. If you don't like speed then there are plenty of bows out there. If someone wants my money they need both good draw and some speed to boot.


----------



## neromich (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=49


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

4IDARCHER said:


> If, and only if, it does hit the 340fps mark I may just have to take a real close look at one. Why 340 and not 330, I know tons of guys say that speed doesn't matter and you will never notice 10fps, but you have to draw the line somewhere. There are a ton of great bows out there that handle well and draw excellent. There are even a lot of light weight great shooting bows out there. So my line for a new bow speed wise (assuming it has all the other qualities that most like in a bow, and really most bows do now) is 340.


I guess we are out of luck with the 340 IBO


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like it.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

maybe they underated it? and it is 338- 340?


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

if it draws nice and shoots well, then will make for a killer hunting bow. I cant say anything bad until i shoot it. BUT, i will have to blow the assasin out of the water as far as draw and hand shock to make me think about spending my money on it. looks cool just needs to perform. not being negative just truthful


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

If this is just $850 for what the midline bows get, the flagship (if its carbon) will be ballpark carbon element price.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk 🎯 🇺🇸


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

people who want fast bows really don't have a clue about bowhunting, I like the lighter and more compact bows now for sure, but I really could careless about speed, Ive killed deer with recurves at a lightning fast 175 fps recurve so really if your buy is based on speed then go drag race on a strip or something


----------



## cowboyup_again (Aug 13, 2009)

If you compare the Assassin and the Knight side by side, to me the assassin looks much better....I couldn't justify 150 more dollars for 6 ounces of weight and a loss in speed and longer axel to acel.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like a nice bow but for the money Id look into the Experience. Seems like your paying more for how light the Knight is and it has solid limbs and regular cable slide and reflexed riser. Lighter is not always better or too light I should say. A hunter may still need to put his quiver on the bow to balance the shot.


----------



## dmilkman (Dec 31, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> people who want fast bows really don't have a clue about bowhunting, I like the lighter and more compact bows now for sure, but I really could careless about speed, Ive killed deer with recurves at a lightning fast 175 fps recurve so really if your buy is based on speed then go drag race on a strip or something


You hunt in the south.. In the west the slow bows don't cut it @ 80 yards.. Ur arrow would bounce off... Just sayin! Anybody can bait something in and shoot it out of a blind or a tree stand @ 30yards . In the west that's illegal. Who are you to say that I or anybody seeking fast bows don't have a clue to hunting? Fyi more speed heavier arrow = more kenetic energy. The more kenetic energy the better!


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> people who want fast bows really don't have a clue about bowhunting, I like the lighter and more compact bows now for sure, but I really could careless about speed, Ive killed deer with recurves at a lightning fast 175 fps recurve so really if your buy is based on speed then go drag race on a strip or something



LAME statement!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

dmilkman said:


> You hunt in the south.. In the west the slow bows don't cut it @ 80 yards.. Ur arrow would bounce off... Just sayin! Anybody can bait something in and shoot it out of a blind or a tree stand @ 30yards . In the west that's illegal. Who are you to say that I or anybody seeking fast bows don't have a clue to hunting? Fyi more speed heavier arrow = more kenetic energy. The more kenetic energy the better!


I'm talking about people who buy bows every year seeking faster bows, you misunderstood me ,and by the way I hunt in the hill countries of Texas and its pretty similar to land in the west, you have to spot and stalk And I've hunted with a revurve and did great so shhhhhhhh be quiet before u judge 


Blace


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I'm talking about people who buy bows every year seeking faster bows, you misunderstood me ,and by the way I hunt in the hill countries of Texas and its pretty similar to land in the west, you have to spot and stalk And I've hunted with a revurve and did great so shhhhhhhh be quiet before u judge
> 
> 
> Blace


 real easy to misunderstand and misinterpret that statement. I will give you one thing, you have some cojones making a statement like that on here.

I am not a fast bow guy but I can respect the people who are. With bows today you can absolutely have fast and accurate. Since there is'nt a compromise of either, why not get a fast bow.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Keith t said:


> real easy to misunderstand and misinterpret that statement. I will give you one thing, you have some cojones making a statement like that on here.
> 
> I am not a fast bow guy but I can respect the people who are. With bows today you can absolutely have fast and accurate. Since there is'nt a compromise of either, why not get a fast bow.


First of all I have new compounds as well, I'm stating the fact to people who are getting upset that it's not 340 ibo , I own two fast compounds and very happy with them ..again misunderstanding once again 


Blace


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

I like the Carbon night, it has real good specs. I'd like to know what the process is on how they made the riser.

I'll be interested to see what BT Will unveil at the ATA. If it's a OD binary CPbow, I'm in.


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

I like the weight, the look and the price point of the CK. Will it make me go trade my CE in for one, certainly not at less than 350 fps and Bowtech's renowned customer service. I would also wait a year to see how the riser holds up before spending the coin just like I did on my CE, which also incidentally gave me a different and improved set of cams.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

For not being a flag ship bow, it's pretty good. It's not their fastest bow but look at what they achieved. It has a slightly longer brace, loss of 2 fps and couple ounces compared to Hoyt's carbon bows at almost half the price. Can't wait to see 2014 flagships


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

yeah if I had the money I would buy it but bills prevents me buying new compounds


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

dmilkman said:


> You hunt in the south.. In the west the slow bows don't cut it @ 80 yards.. Ur arrow would bounce off... Just sayin! Anybody can bait something in and shoot it out of a blind or a tree stand @ 30yards . In the west that's illegal. Who are you to say that I or anybody seeking fast bows don't have a clue to hunting? Fyi more speed heavier arrow = more kenetic energy. The more kenetic energy the better!


Disagree with one point in your statement, a slow bow shooting a heavy arrow will hit harder at 80 yards than a fast, light arrow will. Simple physics. Kinetic schmetic, momentum is where it's at.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

mtn3531 said:


> Disagree with one point in your statement, a slow bow shooting a heavy arrow will hit harder at 80 yards than a fast, light arrow will. Simple physics. Kinetic schmetic, momentum is where it's at.


yes from far distances, an arrow from a recurve has ALOT of KE and that's actually why you see a lot of recurve users in the Midwest, the hoyt buffalo is super sweet and I would love to get that bow someday


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

I shoot the TradTech Titan III. That's a sweet 'curve set-up as well and I'm not limited to just the Hoyt limbs. Heavy is where it's at


----------



## dmilkman (Dec 31, 2011)

mtn3531 said:


> Disagree with one point in your statement, a slow bow shooting a heavy arrow will hit harder at 80 yards than a fast, light arrow will. Simple physics. Kinetic schmetic, momentum is where it's at.


This is what I said
"Fyi more speed heavier arrow = more kenetic energy. The more kenetic energy the better!"
Where did I say light arrow? I didn't!


----------



## dmilkman (Dec 31, 2011)

The carbon Knight is impressive! Light weight great brace height with bianary cams! Impressive! Sorry for bombing the thread I just get bugged when someone calls out people who they don't even know or they think they know why people buy new bows for speed.. I am sorry like I said!


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

You implied that a slow bow would bounce off at 80yds, not true. Kinetic energy is good for advertising, momentum is where your penetration comes in. Kinetic energy=amount of force required to stop an object over the span of one foot. Momentum=amount of force required to stop an object over the span of one second.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

dmilkman said:


> The carbon Knight is impressive! Light weight great brace height with bianary cams! Impressive! Sorry for bombing the thread I just get bugged when someone calls out people who they don't even know or they think they know why people buy new bows for speed.. I am sorry like I said!


there is a lot of people here who buy fast bows and know how to shoot but when it comes to hunting its a different story


----------



## Trophyhunter45 (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't think anybody is really bashing the bow when they say it isn't what they were expecting in the 330ibo etc. Many were bashing the Experience came out. What wasn't I was wanting either. I think I can speak for many when I say, ya speed is where it is rt now. If they don't come out knocking your socks off folks are a lil disappointed. That said, as an Insanity shooter, after shooting the Experience, no way was it anything I'd lay the insanity down. However, it could be argued a tad bit smoother so if I was stepping up from an older bow ore looking for some better tech, I may choose the Experience. Many that are disappointed aren't likely to give up speed for the Carbon. But it may prove to be sweet and smooth as butter and again those looking to step up may make the choice. Those of us that are shooting "speed" bows are likely to buy in or make the change. Don't make it a bad bow! I love the look, love the Experience and will shoot the Carbon but nothing out there rt not to get me to lay down the Insanity. And I will end with this, this release leaves me jacked for 2014! You will see 360 plus. Fyi CPX 98ft lbs=355fps.


----------



## dmilkman (Dec 31, 2011)

mtn3531 said:


> You implied that a slow bow would bounce off at 80yds, not true. Kinetic energy is good for advertising, momentum is where your penetration comes in. Kinetic energy=amount of force required to stop an object over the span of one foot. Momentum=amount of force required to stop an object over the span of one second.


You are right I was wrong on saying it would bounce off. Accurately could u hit it @ 80 yards with a recurve? Come on.... You know my point and I know yours! When a 350 class bull is @ 80 yards I don't want a 174 fps bow to have to make the shot! How many times in ur life do u draw a tag to give u a 350 class bull. 10+ years in the west for a premium tag. Lets just say I want the best of the best and nothing short of it! Speed, accuracy, smoothness, light, Everything! Hence people wanting speed and everything else!


----------



## gr4vitas (May 25, 2013)

It's a slightly lighter assassin, the only reason to buy this bow is if you were already in the market for an assassin or were specifically looking for a lighter bow. It will sell well against other carbon bows however because of the price, that's the only think they have going for them with this bow.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> people who want fast bows really don't have a clue about bowhunting, I like the lighter and more compact bows now for sure, but I really could careless about speed, Ive killed deer with recurves at a lightning fast 175 fps recurve so really if your buy is based on speed then go drag race on a strip or something


People who like lighter and more compact bows know nothing about bowhunting. See how that sounds?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Viper69 said:


> People who like lighter and more compact bows know nothing about bowhunting. See how that sounds?


yeah I do, your just mocking..piss off


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> there is a lot of people here who buy fast bows and know how to shoot but when it comes to hunting its a different story


 Why is it a different story?


----------



## dmilkman (Dec 31, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> yeah I do, your just mocking..piss off


Wow......I didn't go all crazy all up on you when u trashed me! Take it easy.... "Nacho"


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

I think mostly everyone is missing the big picture here. Bowtech just produced a bow that is lighter than a huge number of the bows out there and on top of that its carbon; with a price tag much less than the other carbon bows on the market. I'm pretty sure they chose a 31 ata to keep down on the weight, because lets face it that 3.2 lbs is what people where waiting to see. On top of that, why get nit picky over 10-15 fps. Adding another 10-15 fps to this bow would in reality not do much; think about how little that is. On average the typical shot taken with archery equipment is 30 yards, now do the math and you'll see how very little that extra speed will do for you. Yeah I know some of you are evidently taking 80 yard shots and at that range, sure, you'll see the benefits of that added speed. But, at any speed that animal can move faster than that arrow can reach it and wind up in gut shots, but that's a different topic. Would that extra speed produce more energy into the arrow, yeah; but minimal amounts. But to wright something off because of a few feet per second is an example of how much marketing takes a precedence in someones decision making. I get why a fast bow is good, I'd much rather have a fast bow that shoots great, but by no means is it a make or break attribute for me.


----------



## crater (Apr 14, 2011)

Giger said:


> I think mostly everyone is missing the big picture here. Bowtech just produced a bow that is lighter than a huge number of the bows out there and on top of that its carbon; with a price tag much less than the other carbon bows on the market. ... But to wright something off because of a few feet per second is an example of how much marketing takes a precedence in someones decision making.


 :thumbs_up


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Not mocking just stating that telling everyone that likes a speed bow that they know nothing about bow hunting is just plain wrong. Oh and piss off isn't really necessary


Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Giger said:


> I think mostly everyone is missing the big picture here. Bowtech just produced a bow that is lighter than a huge number of the bows out there and on top of that its carbon; with a price tag much less than the other carbon bows on the market. I'm pretty sure they chose a 31 ata to keep down on the weight, because lets face it that 3.2 lbs is what people where waiting to see. On top of that, why get nit picky over 10-15 fps. Adding another 10-15 fps to this bow would in reality not do much; think about how little that is. On average the typical shot taken with archery equipment is 30 yards, now do the math and you'll see how very little that extra speed will do for you. Yeah I know some of you are evidently taking 80 yard shots and at that range, sure, you'll see the benefits of that added speed. But, at any speed that animal can move faster than that arrow can reach it and wind up in gut shots, but that's a different topic. Would that extra speed produce more energy into the arrow, yeah; but minimal amounts. But to wright something off because of a few feet per second is an example of how much marketing takes a precedence in someones decision making. I get why a fast bow is good, I'd much rather have a fast bow that shoots great, but by no means is it a make or break attribute for me.


Good post here!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Giger said:


> I think mostly everyone is missing the big picture here. Bowtech just produced a bow that is lighter than a huge number of the bows out there and on top of that its carbon; with a price tag much less than the other carbon bows on the market. I'm pretty sure they chose a 31 ata to keep down on the weight, because lets face it that 3.2 lbs is what people where waiting to see. On top of that, why get nit picky over 10-15 fps. Adding another 10-15 fps to this bow would in reality not do much; think about how little that is. On average the typical shot taken with archery equipment is 30 yards, now do the math and you'll see how very little that extra speed will do for you. Yeah I know some of you are evidently taking 80 yard shots and at that range, sure, you'll see the benefits of that added speed. But, at any speed that animal can move faster than that arrow can reach it and wind up in gut shots, but that's a different topic. Would that extra speed produce more energy into the arrow, yeah; but minimal amounts. But to wright something off because of a few feet per second is an example of how much marketing takes a precedence in someones decision making. I get why a fast bow is good, I'd much rather have a fast bow that shoots great, but by no means is it a make or break attribute for me.


Well said


----------



## dmilkman (Dec 31, 2011)

I apologize again! I am probably more pumped about this bow then others! I have been shooting Bowtech since 2004 they just keeping pushing the cutting edge technology! Thank you Bowtech! Bam! 
Can't wait for a carbon with flx and bianary cams!


----------



## gutjuice (Dec 24, 2006)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> people who want fast bows really don't have a clue about bowhunting, I like the lighter and more compact bows now for sure, but I really could careless about speed, Ive killed deer with recurves at a lightning fast 175 fps recurve so really if your buy is based on speed then go drag race on a strip or something


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Cant wait to shoot this thing,love when new bow come out. Come on doebuster lets go shoot it on friday.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like it would make a reasonable starter bow, old technology with basic binary cam system and solid limbs. Carbon riser is made with a different process to the carbon Hoyts, only time will tell if they hold up.


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

I will shoot this bow and see if its in my wheel house my left shoulder is shot,old army injury.
My judge with its old technology you know with its binary cams and solid limbs lol. Gets a tad heavy maybe I will fall in love. speed is nice but so is pain free shooting. and not be blasphemous I've never cared for overdrive binary cams


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Maybe Saturday ? I'm going fishing ! Billy said he might not get it till thrs. Or Friday ! I hope it's nice !


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Never shot it.... Everyone is screaming mid range bow..... for a pound more you can get a Destroyer 350 LE. AND FASTER.... No problem with brace height ..... MAP is around same.... Good luck Bowtech.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

I mean really people love a bow that is one pound lighter..... Maybe a gym membership is in order


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

The Knight looks like it will be an excellent bow for the ladies.


----------

